
Show HN: Where developers stay informed of API changes and discussion - bpedro
https://hitchhq.com
======
krsyoung
Hitch looks like a slick iteration on the API Changelog. Any plans to support
the ability to search for APIs?

Also curious how Hitch would look if it could more easily detect changes via
API providers providing a more formal specification (i.e. versioned Open API
Specifications, Blueprint, RAML etc.. that could be diff'd). Guessing it is
"challenging" today to either rely on API owners to make updates or to deal
with more complicated web scraping.

------
josh_carterPDX
I guess I'm confused. The title of your post makes it seem as though you are a
forum for APIs, but the site makes it seem much more like a marketplace. Am I
reading it wrong?

~~~
krsyoung
My take is that Hitch is there to help developers stay informed (via push vs
pull) about changes to APIs they are interested in and then to provide a forum
to discuss those changes. I think the "marketplace" piece (i.e. Browse APIs)
is really just to facilitate the ability to find the API you want to "Follow"
for changes.

